# Need wireless access points and Poe switches



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I would back up 2 steps and find out what frequency's you CAN USE. Airports are governed by the FAA and they will be picky at what they allow. 
You might start with Black Box.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I’ll check black box for these. I hadn’t given the frequency thing much thought, small towered airport but a relevant point.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

SWDweller said:


> I would back up 2 steps and find out what frequency's you CAN USE. Airports are governed by the FAA and they will be picky at what they allow.
> You might start with Black Box.


Most wifi equipment uses unlicensed frequencies, no need to get the federales involved.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If it's carried by Digi-Key, Mouser, Arrow and the like, which I think they probably are, enter the part number at www.findchips.com and you'll see pricing and inventory across the market.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Smaller airports are worse than the big ones. They they tend to "create" a remote control from the plane to the landing lights so that the pilot can turn on the lights when landing. From what I understand the frequencys are written down some where. I did some landing lights long ago but I did not have anything to with the radios turning the lights on and off.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If I remember correctly, at night if the tower was closed or if there was none if you keyed the mike a certain number of times on a certain frequency, the landing lights would come on. I remember doing it a couple of times in training a long time ago.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

We have been installing al lot of Ubuiquiti lately.

Also starting to use CommScope powered fibre.

Cheers
John


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Hands down Ubiquiti AirOS is very reliable. Meshing actually works. Canopy/Unifi is OK if you want remote/centrally managed but setting it up can be a huge hassle otherwise.

Cisco does not make their own wireless stuff and their cheaper switches are what they bought from Netgear. 99% availability means you go reboot them once a month then replace every year or so. Really when Cisco is the Walmart store brand is this a good idea?? It’s consumer/commercial grade crap. Only IT people live it. For switches look at N-Tron, RuggedCom, Sixnet, Hitschmann. This is industrial and military stuff built for harsh environments. It has extended temperature range, real flow control security, works outside, and doesn’t use proprietary incompatible protocols for everything. It’s what Cisco isn’t. I gave up on them a long time ago.

Cisco spends a crap ton of money giving away equipment to colleges (for training) and sponsors various network technician certifications. Their software is crap but they have so ingrained themselves in IT departments they are hard to get rid of. After having plants down for hours because of bugs in their software, failing switches, etc., no thanks no how. Ubiquiti wireless is cheap but very good. The switch brands I mentioned survive pretty much anything. Especially with hardened switches.

Look there is a huge wireless ISP that covers central Oregon, delivering decent speed internet to rich ranchers and Microsoft employees called Yellowknife. Guess what they don’t use? Cisco. Their wireless is all Ubiquiti. Switching is a mix of the names I mentioned. This is for good reason…they test everything extensively and eliminated all the Cisco stuff after constantly working on it for years.

So before you run out and buy Cisco, start with your requirements and why you’d buy that. If it’s an IT weenie just make it the last link preserving the rest of the network. If it’s your backbone and you maintain it, use something better.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Cisco's products are in at least three lines now. The old guard Cisco is the enterprise stuff, very high quality last I bought it, but drastically overpriced. They are coasting on their 1990's dominance, the Fortune 500, higher education, and health care are still big on Cisco. 

Cisco bought Linksys and relabelled it, the Cisco Small Business line is the old Linksys. Like Linksys it's acceptable consumer / homeowner quality (i.e., crap) but it's not the worst. If you see Cisco products at Best Buy or Staples, it's Linksys. 

Cisco also bought Meraki maybe ten years ago? that's probably where they sell the most product now, people that used to use their small business routers like the ASA are mostly using Meraki now. It's OK stuff, just OK. 

To the OP - I am very surprised someone's not specifying what they want, I imagine someone else is going to maintain that network, ask what they want and put that in.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Another vote for Ubiquity wireless. Been using their outdoor radios for years, they just work. They currently seem to be in short supply like everything else.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Looking more at the documents, they suggest this:







WN572HP3 – AC1200 Dual-band High Power Outdoor Wireless AP/Range Extender/Mesh with Passive POE and High Gain Antennas - WAVLINK See the world! Powered by Wavlink


WN572HP3 – AC1200 Dual-band High Power Outdoor Wireless AP/Range Extender/Mesh with Passive POE and High Gain Antennas




wavlink.com


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Pretty reasonably priced on Amazon. The worst that happens is we remove and try something else.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

In the end I think he is going with a a Verizon cell based router that may end up on the new pole that has to be set to feed the chargers.


----------

